# Graco and Dewalt



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

heavy_d said:


> Mike here's me garage door vid. Hopefully the link works.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYoTTHnhPYT/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




What tip did you use for that, Dustin? Nice job. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> What tip did you use for that, Dustin? Nice job.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's the 514 tip that comes with the gun. I am going to buy a 208 for trim soon. I'm remodelling the 2nd floor of my house soon and want to spray all the trim.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

heavy_d said:


> That's the 514 tip that comes with the gun. I am going to buy a 208 for trim soon. I'm remodelling the 2nd floor of my house soon and want to spray all the trim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Are you thinking install and spray in place, or pre paint the install and touch up?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Are you thinking install and spray in place, or pre paint the install and touch up?


Spray in place.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

heavy_d said:


> Spray in place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Do you do that often? I've tried spraying in place in a remodel setting before, but that was with older tech. I wouldn't even try it with the previous proshot sprayer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Do you do that often? I've tried spraying in place in a remodel setting before, but that was with older tech. I wouldn't even try it with the previous proshot sprayer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nope it will be my first time. I've been watching lots of guys do it on Instagram. Apparently this new Graco ultra gun and the fflp tips really cut down on overspray. I'll put paper under the base and cover the whole new hardwood floor just in case. Plus mask other various things. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> Do you do that often? I've tried spraying in place in a remodel setting before, but that was with older tech. I wouldn't even try it with the previous proshot sprayer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


With the new FFLP tips, in place is not an issue. With some practice you'll need very little masking on the wall for base, 2" tape on the floor if finished, tarp to the tape. I still drape for crown. 

Tom


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> With the new FFLP tips, in place is not an issue. With some practice you'll need very little masking on the wall for base, 2" tape on the floor if finished, tarp to the tape. I still drape for crown.
> 
> Tom


What tip are You using for base and crown Tom?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

heavy_d said:


> What tip are You using for base and crown Tom?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Need to know what product you're shooting. 

Tom


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Need to know what product you're shooting.
> 
> Tom


I'll be shooting Benjamin Moore advance semi gloss. I see some guys use a 310 tip but also hear a 208 is good too.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

heavy_d said:


> I'll be shooting Benjamin Moore advance semi gloss. I see some guys use a 310 tip but also hear a 208 is good too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Incase you don't know;

The first number is half the fan width, 310 will give you a 6" fan with the gun 12" from the surface being sprayed, a 208 will give you a 4" fan with the gun 12" from the surface being sprayed. Pick the first number based on the trim width.

I'd be using a *10. I believe with Advance tip sheer may be a problem with an *08. The best way to check for tip sheer is spray a piece leaving an area where you can hand apply some of the paint. If the sheens are different you're sheering the paint. The paint has been broken up to a point where the thixotropy has failed. 

You may need to go to a *12 for the primer depending on what you're shooting. 

I spray the trim with my Graco Triton using a 1.0 needle/nozzle set in the AirPro gun when spraying Advance.

These were sprayed with Advance, AirPro gun is hanging in the background. 

Tom


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

My old Graco handheld is on it's last legs, spitting, pulsing thinking it's time to pick up the Ultra. 

Any feedback on how these are working out for you guys after having used them for a while now? 

My primary use is trim, small built-in projects, the odd ceiling.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

My cordless PS2 is also on its last legs. A year and a half old, it quit building pressure, so I put in the rebuild parts.

They didn't work.

I would like to get the Ultra cordless, but I hesitate. I hate to drop another $500 for an occasional use tool that doesn't last even two years.

Any opinions from those who've had it for a year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Occasional user- soffit repairs, 100sq' T1-11 siding repairs, pre painting trim or Hardie boards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> Occasional user- soffit repairs, 100sq' T1-11 siding repairs, pre painting trim or Hardie boards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sprayed some trim today with it. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeTNHCGBeDA/

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, I'm about to purchase the Graco/DeWalt cordless tomorrow. Asked my sprayer repair guy at a local store what he thinks of them. And nothing bad. 
Some things he said comparing the new to the old cordless graco. And some things I noticed..
NO complaints, other than people forget to cover the vent hole when tilting the gun backward.
Max psi is lower compared to old but with new tips no issues...
This is also why the small batteries are ok on these, The weight is much less.
The plastic used for the housing is MUCH better than the old brittle. 
The pressure is Variable vs hi and low on the old. 
700 bucks up here in Canada not too bad compared to $500 HD usa (not in Homedepot up here) was on sale for $350 usd i think. 
What are you guys paying for this kit? 
The one thing I was confused by there is no inlet hose like the old one. I guess the bag shrinks closed as you use it?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I paid 500 bucks for mine.

Yes, it works on suction. The bag collapses as it consumes the paint. You evacuate the air from the Paint cup when you fill it up, and then turn the gun upside down to prime it.

IDK about others, but the small battery didn't work for me. Since Dewalt is the platform I have, it doesn't really matter, I just use a big battery. It does use a battery somewhat quickly. 

If you are so inclined, the wand from the full-size Graco sprayers fits. I put a 10 or 12 inch wand on mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I just got mine for $450. I have only used it once but the small battery worked for the short but I used it. Right now Graco has a rebate good for 2 tips of your choice. I just got mine. Sweet deal because those are $50-60 a piece.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

well, no one keeps these in stock apparently. :thumbup:

"We can order it in for you" 

No thanks, I can order it my self on the internet haha 

Oh Canada :laughing:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I got mine from S-W. they didn't have one in stock, but another store close by did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

pinwheel said:


> Thanks to you guys, my wallet's $500 lighter tonight.
> 
> 
> We normally spray small runs of base shoe & trim with a 2 qt pressure pot. Hopefully this is an easier option.


you won't regret it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> Thanks to you guys, my wallet's $500 lighter tonight.
> 
> 
> We normally spray small runs of base shoe & trim with a 2 qt pressure pot. Hopefully this is an easier option.


Clean up is just as quick if not a tad quicker. No thinning of any paint. Get a 208 and 210 tip.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Clean up is just as quick if not a tad quicker. No thinning of any paint. Get a 208 and 210 tip.




The free tips was a big part of why I pulled the trigger so fast. Those are 2 of my go to tips on my Titan airless.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

pinwheel said:


> The free tips was a big part of why I pulled the trigger so fast. Those are 2 of my go to tips on my Titan airless.


Ya dude like 50 bucks a pop at the paint store. These sprayers are cheap really. 3 tips 150. 2 batterys 120. The pump inside is 300. The liners, pump armor 40. A little surprised how much the pump is might as well just but another kit. And save the old one for parts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

cedarboarder said:


> Ya dude like 50 bucks a pop at the paint store. These sprayers are cheap really. 3 tips 150. 2 batterys 120. The pump inside is 300. The liners, pump armor 40. A little surprised how much the pump is might as well just but another kit. And save the old one for parts.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Other than my 2 qt pressure pot & cup guns, this is the cheapest paint sprayer we own. 2 titan 440i's, kremlin10-14, ca technologies 10-14. 

Wife had to use the pressure pot this morning on a couple small doors & she was wishing this new sprayer was here. She hates the pressure pot.

Didn't know how much the new pump was, just knew it was replaceable. I imagine I'd get a discount through sherwin williams, like I did on this spayer.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Don’t forget the stupid little filter that goes underneath when you wash up your gun.


Otherwise, you may have to resort to an impromptu filter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Still gonna wear the hat? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

No, I prefer gray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Now that everyone has some time on these, how are they holding up? I have a porch cover structure to paint coming up. Probably 1200 linear feet of 2x6. I am hoping it is the thing to use. Both prime and paint. It won't have a cover on it, so over spray is a concern.

Also, battery or corded. Is it worth the difference in price? I have Dewalt batteries, but am mostly Milwaukee now and don't mind running a cord for what I do.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I used mine probably every day for the last six days.

Works great. Cordless is the only way to go.

The extension wands from the regular Graco airless sprayers work with it as well. I’m vertically challenged.

I spray long boards or trim boards at home or over grass, install them, and then do touch up.

I sprayed over some popcorn ceiling with it last week. Clear super deck on a t & g lined patio cover in July, and a dozen sticks of MDF base a few months ago. Front doors and bifold doors earlier this month.

It’s a game changer for the small jobs I specialize in.

Get it and don’t look back.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> I used mine probably every day for the last six days.
> 
> Works great. Cordless is the only way to go.
> 
> ...




Would it be good for a stucco wall?










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Now that everyone has some time on these, how are they holding up? I have a porch cover structure to paint coming up. Probably 1200 linear feet of 2x6. I am hoping it is the thing to use. Both prime and paint. It won't have a cover on it, so over spray is a concern.
> 
> Also, battery or corded. Is it worth the difference in price? I have Dewalt batteries, but am mostly Milwaukee now and don't mind running a cord for what I do.


Cordless is the way to go. I'm all Milwaukee except this. I throw it with 2 charged batteries in the van when I'm painting. Anything more than 2 batteries, I'd take out my corded airless. Too much paint cup changing. I'm not sure this is the tool for 1200 linear feet of 2x6. It's heavy and hard on the wrists. Great for half a gallon of work.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

That was my other thought. Maybe just go to low pressure tips in my regular airless. Might be faster.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Would it be good for a stucco wall?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've painted stucco before. Any more than that and I'd pull out a spray rig. But this would probably be a paint and time saver. Maybe 2 refills.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> I've painted stucco before. Any more than that and I'd pull out a spray rig. But this would probably be a paint and time saver. Maybe 2 refills.




Thanks. I used up all my thanks. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Cordless is the way to go. I'm all Milwaukee except this. I throw it with 2 charged batteries in the van when I'm painting. Anything more than 2 batteries, I'd take out my corded airless. Too much paint cup changing. I'm not sure this is the tool for 1200 linear feet of 2x6. It's heavy and hard on the wrists. Great for half a gallon of work.


I've only used mine once on 80' of 3" base Took 1 1/2 cups for that small amount of trim. I can't even imagine using it on 1200' of 2x6. It done a great job, but for me, it's just for small projects.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Golden view said:


> I've painted stucco before. Any more than that and I'd pull out a spray rig. But this would probably be a paint and time saver. Maybe 2 refills.


Those 5 gallons cups would get old real quick. Popeye.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

They do have a larger cup for it for bigger jobs. But if you are spraying multiple gallons at a time it's probably quicker and better to use a regular airless.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Thanks. I used up all my thanks.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I'm worried I vastly underestimated. I'm not a painter! Don't get mad if you end up needing to refill way more than twice.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have to say, it really sucks to be talked out if a cool new tool.

Probably just get the low pressure tips for my big rig.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I think it is good information for other contractors who would like a cheap rig but not sure if it will be there for them when the next blue moon rolls around. 

This forum is “painting and finish work”.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> I think it is good information for other contractors who would like a cheap rig but not sure if it will be there for them when the next blue moon rolls around.
> 
> This forum is “painting and finish work”.




That rig is perfect for the occasional small spray job. For jobs that are too big for the cordless, it's perfect. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> That rig is perfect for the occasional small spray job. For jobs that are too big for the cordless, it's perfect.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Would get the job done faster that's for sure. Filling up the cup up 30 times adds up in time...


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> That rig is perfect for the occasional small spray job. For jobs that are too big for the cordless, it's perfect.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



Big time painting.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I loaned my Graco cordless to my brother, forgetting I need to paint a door this week.

Using the 390. 

I got a female to female 1/4” coupler, so I’m using two 5’ whips from the pump to the gun. 

After the cordless, next best thing for a small job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Mordekyle said:


> I loaned my Graco cordless to my brother, forgetting I need to paint a door this week.
> 
> Using the 390.
> 
> ...




G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Big time painting.




Are you daft? How did you get "big time painting" out of anything I posted?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Are you daft? How did you get "big time painting" out of anything I posted?



He's huffed too much paint thinner.:laughing:


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Are you daft? How did you get "big time painting" out of anything I posted?


Ah gee, well, let's all get occasional here. The weekend warrior forum.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Caslon... Not all of us paint full time.... But do have to when the need arises. 
If looks, and sounds, to me like the Graco is the perfect tool for those small scale projects that come up. 
Wouldn't you like to roll out one small tool for a garage door, or a couple hundred feet of trim? 


Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Hell yes, call me a weekend warrior painter.

I’ve got way too many skills to waste if only squirting paint on houses.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Don’t think I’m bad mouthing painters. In fact, I love Full-time professional Painters.

They splash and dash, and 10 years later, I get to fix siding and trim that barely had any paint on it. T1-11 rotten because it looked good when it was first painted, but didn’t have anything on the bottom edge.
Window trims, column trims, corner trims, all rotten because not enough paint was applied. I take off downspouts and fake shutters, and see bare siding.

I consider it job security. 

While most wall of shame pictures deal with carpentry, painters sure do contribute their fair share. 

I’m not sure painters have the right to badmouth people who only do it part time, yet do it as well as the “professionals.”






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

asevereid said:


> Caslon... Not all of us paint full time.... But do have to when the need arises.
> If looks, and sounds, to me like the Graco is the perfect tool for those small scale projects that come up.
> Wouldn't you like to roll out one small tool for a garage door, or a couple hundred feet of trim?
> 
> ...


Alright already. I got too heavy. Some HD sprayers, you can't even buy critical replacement parts for. It's like...when it's done....toss it in the dumpster and buy another one. Lemme see...which one to buy and toss?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

My 2 whip setup worked good on a door. I used 1 pint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

I am just saying that for those considering a painting career, there's something to consider. Such as...buying a $500 airless occasional sprayer vs. a low end higher quality sprayer costing three times that. I don't argue that there's a big cost jump between the two. 

If you wanna jump in and gloat how much you like your $500 airless sprayer, have at it. Sing its praises. I like this cheap plumber's tool I got at home depot! I'm not a plumber, hehe.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Ah gee, well, let's all get occasional here. The weekend warrior forum.




I'm licensed to paint. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> I am just saying that for those considering a painting career, there's something to consider. Such as...buying a $500 airless occasional sprayer vs. a low end higher quality sprayer costing three times that. I don't argue that there's a big cost jump between the two.
> 
> If you wanna jump in and gloat how much you like your $500 airless sprayer, have at it. Sing its praises. I like this cheap plumber's tool I got at home depot! I'm not a plumber, hehe.




Who jumped in and sang praise for a cheap sprayer? No one, you made that **** up. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Who jumped in and sang praise for a cheap sprayer? No one, you made that **** up.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Hey Mr. Month, your generalized replies are welcomed here, as are all others. What were you saying with regards to anything genuinely useful in this thread? Clue me in.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm licensed to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine. And? GC means you know all see all? Or you just chime in on the painting and decorating forum every now and then? Wait, some viewers bought and use a $500 Home Depot airless sprayer, and you wanted to chime in your two cents worth? Noted.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Fine. And? GC means you know all see all? Or you just chime in on the painting and decorating forum every now and then? Wait, some viewers bought and use a $500 Home Depot airless sprayer, and you wanted to chime in your two cents worth? Noted.


$350 home depot sprayer. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-Magnum-X7-Airless-Paint-Sprayer-262805/100634350


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Caslon said:


> I am just saying that for those considering a painting career, there's something to consider. Such as...buying a $500 airless occasional sprayer vs. a low end higher quality sprayer costing three times that. I don't argue that there's a big cost jump between the two.
> 
> If you wanna jump in and gloat how much you like your $500 airless sprayer, have at it. Sing its praises. I like this cheap plumber's tool I got at home depot! I'm not a plumber, hehe.



Since you wanna puff out your chest about how much your equipment costs & act like that makes you a big shot, I'll play & see if that makes me a big shot painter as well.

Our shop owns 2 AAA airless units, one for clear, one for tinted lacquer. That's over $5k worth of sprayers. I've got 2 Titan 440I's setting on the shelf for those times we're called on to spray latex or large qualities of poly. I've got one of the cordless sprayers that this thread was actually started for. You know what else is setting on the shelf next to my Titans, yeah, one of those cheap little sprayers you're knocking Mike for. It's served it's purpose & got me out of a pinch. No, it's not a professional sprayer, but it served it's purpose when I needed it to.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I’m in the same boat as Pin, not a professional painter but have about 10K in sprayers. 

I may have to get one of these handhelds just to say I have one.

My largest sprayer is an Airlessco from the ‘70’s. 

Someday, I’d like to learn how to spray like a “professional”, after 52 years of spraying, not sure I have enough time in my life....

(I have an X9 also, guess this makes me a hack....)

Tom


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Caslon said:


> Ah gee, well, let's all get occasional here. The weekend warrior forum.


I think you are in the wrong forum :whistling https://www.painttalk.com/


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Hey Mr. Month, your generalized replies are welcomed here, as are all others. What were you saying with regards to anything genuinely useful in this thread? Clue me in.




I've helped many many folks on this forum. Including this thread. You decided to come on here and pump your chest and attempt to belittle others. 

Again your need to make **** up to push your narrative, because you have nothing otherwise. No one has come in here claiming to be a super painter. No one!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Fine. And? GC means you know all see all? Or you just chime in on the painting and decorating forum every now and then? Wait, some viewers bought and use a $500 Home Depot airless sprayer, and you wanted to chime in your two cents worth? Noted.




You don't get to decide what I chime in on. WTF do you think you are? Again where did I say "I knew all, see all"?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Caslon said:


> Alright already. I got too heavy. Some HD sprayers, you can't even buy critical replacement parts for. It's like...when it's done....toss it in the dumpster and buy another one. Lemme see...which one to buy and toss?




I don’t think it’s too bad to look at some tools as disposable.

When I stain a deck or fence with oil, I just throw away the pump up sprayer.

If I bought a cheap Wagner gun, I would do the same. If I had to stain a big deck or a mile of fence, That may be the way to go. I would have no problem throwing it in the dumpster.


- Of course, with a $1000 pump you might want to clean it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordekyle said:


> I don’t think it’s too bad to look at some tools as disposable.
> 
> When I stain a deck or fence with oil, I just throw away the pump up sprayer.
> 
> ...


most tools now are disposable, repairs cost more than a new tool most the time when you consider time. for example the pump on the graco cordless costs so much I would just buy another kit and use old one for parts. isn't this way for all tools but most cordless tools... 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> You don't get to decide what I chime in on. WTF do you think you are? Again where did I say "I knew all, see all"?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Feel free to, for entertainments sakes.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Back to the cordless, I had a handheld corded and it sprayed like shlt. The salesman told me that was normal for a handheld. I returned it. I can’t imagine the cordless is good for anything smooth. Its probably fine for textured surfaces though.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> Back to the cordless, I had a handheld corded and it sprayed like shlt. The salesman told me that was normal for a handheld. I returned it. I can’t imagine the cordless is good for anything smooth. Its probably fine for textured surfaces though.


Have you used graco ultra or ultramax? What little I've used ours, it lays a really nice, smooth finish of smooth baseboard.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Feel free to, for entertainments sakes.




Pay attention. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

pinwheel said:


> Have you used graco ultra or ultramax? What little I've used ours, it lays a really nice, smooth finish of smooth baseboard.


Don’t remember the model, it was a long time ago.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Big Johnson said:


> Don’t remember the model, it was a long time ago.


Probably a Wagner "burp gun" those things really did suck.

And they made a gawd awful buzzing noise


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a friend a few states away that is using the Graco Ultra max spraying Advance and seems to be having issues with runs. Anyone here spray Advance with it and having issues? What setting number? tip he is using is 314 he also has 514 tip.

Spraying cabinet doors


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Idothat said:


> Probably a Wagner "burp gun" those things really did suck.
> 
> And they made a gawd awful buzzing noise


It was a Graco.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

rrk said:


> I have a friend a few states away that is using the Graco Ultra max spraying Advance and seems to be having issues with runs. Anyone here spray Advance with it and having issues? What setting number? tip he is using is 314 he also has 514 tip.
> 
> Spraying cabinet doors


He’s spraying too much material. He could use a smaller tip, change technique or switch to an easier paint. My BM store recommends Scuff-X for the less “advanced” painter.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> He’s spraying too much material. He could use a smaller tip, change technique or switch to an easier paint. My BM store recommends Scuff-X for the less “advanced” painter.


I think he has it on the wrong setting but he is flustered now and does not want to get more paint if he screws up


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Had a weird thing happen with my graco cordless: shooting SW fast drying primer created some kind of rapid static build up. I got shocked constantly while spraying. Did some more inside a few days later, and I could actually see the spark jumping to my hand.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

rrk said:


> I think he has it on the wrong setting but he is flustered now and does not want to get more paint if he screws up


He could change to a 310FF but if he still has to know how to handle that particular paint. It has to be sprayed light and built up. It’s a slower drying paint so he needs to either crank the dry heat up where he’s spraying or wait a long time in between coats. There’s a fine line in between a nice looking coat and a runny coat.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> Had a weird thing happen with my graco cordless: shooting SW fast drying primer created some kind of rapid static build up. I got shocked constantly while spraying. Did some more inside a few days later, and I could actually see the spark jumping to my hand.




I can almost guarantee they'll replace that. Tell them you have a pacemaker. :laughing:


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

The sprayer is not grounded
There is a YouTube video about that, saw it yesterday 
Cordless sprayer has to be grounded when not using latex


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

rrk said:


> The sprayer is not grounded
> There is a YouTube video about that, saw it yesterday
> Cordless sprayer has to be grounded when not using latex




It’s a $200 option. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> He could change to a 310FF but if he still has to know how to handle that particular paint. It has to be sprayed light and built up. It’s a slower drying paint so he needs to either crank the dry heat up where he’s spraying or wait a long time in between coats. There’s a fine line in between a nice looking coat and a runny coat.


more than likely it is just a pressure adjustment and not a tip, I just need to know what someone else has their setting and go from there. 
Right now he would through it through a window


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

rrk said:


> Right now he would through it through a window




Before he does that he should put it in a box and send it to me.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone with this sprayer having issues with it spraying water?? I know that sounds crazy. I can't get it to spray water for cleaning. It take a prime and the bag is full and I vent all the air out the cap but it will not spray water lately. Pulled the caps on the pump check valves and all clean inside. Put paint in and it sprays fine...


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Anyone with this sprayer having issues with it spraying water?? I know that sounds crazy. I can't get it to spray water for cleaning. It take a prime and the bag is full and I vent all the air out the cap but it will not spray water lately. Pulled the caps on the pump check valves and all clean inside. Put paint in and it sprays fine...



I clean mine in the sink. Turn it upside down & put water right into the screen. Run it through the prime cycle, then through the spray cycle. I don't use the bag for cleanup.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> I clean mine in the sink. Turn it upside down & put water right into the screen. Run it through the prime cycle, then through the spray cycle. I don't use the bag for cleanup.


Me too...but lately that method hasn't been working spraying just priming so I tried the bag and the same thing...


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Me too...but lately that method hasn't been working spraying just priming so I tried the bag and the same thing...


Water doesn't have as much viscosity as paint, not creating enough vacuum?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have no issues at all spraying water. Sounds like the seal may be dirty or leaking. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> Water doesn't have as much viscosity as paint, not creating enough vacuum?


I think I will call Graco. If it doesn't spray water for cleaning I can't even run pump armor through it. Something must be off. Probably have only ran approx 15-20 gal of product through it since I got it earlier this year.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Called Graco. A pump that sprays paint but not water is on its way out. Under warranty so they are sending me a new pump. It is considered a user changeable item.

Also the pumps should last approx 40-50 gallons of latex under normal use according to Graco.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Mordekyle said:


> Don’t forget the stupid little filter that goes underneath when you wash up your gun.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you may have to resort to an impromptu filter.
> ...




Lovely paint color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

It got darker as it dried.

It went from SW2102 “Baby Poo” to something like BM “Toddler Turd”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordekyle said:


> It got darker as it dried.
> 
> It went from SW2102 “Baby Poo” to something like BM “Toddler Turd”
> 
> ...


whats with the dirty laundry basket? no skid stained under wear to use :laughing: ?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I keep my skid stained underwear on me, thank you very much.

The Laundry basket works great for drop cloths. I pull one or pull the whole basket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Mordekyle said:


> It got darker as it dried.
> 
> It went from SW2102 “Baby Poo” to something like BM “Toddler Turd”
> 
> ...




BM. . .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mordekyle said:


> It got darker as it dried.
> 
> It went from SW2102 “Baby Poo” to something like BM “Toddler Turd”
> 
> ...


Toddler Turd is one of those colors that can change with how you look at it. Sometimes it has a soft green or even a yellow tint to it depending on the light

 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm having the damnedest time finding a replacement cup. I want both parts (in addition to the disposable bags), so I get a new seal. Anyone have a good place online to order a couple?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> I'm having the damnedest time finding a replacement cup. I want both parts (in addition to the disposable bags), so I get a new seal. Anyone have a good place online to order a couple?


JN Equipment

https://www.jnequipment.com/?post_type=product&s=graco+liner

Tom


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I see the large liners are available locally at HD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> I see the large liners are available locally at HD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe I'll get a large cup then for my replacement.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Stupid no free shipping until you spend $100. Needed a $20 replacement cup. Spent $110. Both 32 and 42 oz cup, extra liners, and a FF516 tip. The FF tips are great even for large wall painting. Same advantages. Lower pressure, lower overspray, better pattern overlap.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Stupid no free shipping until you spend $100. Needed a $20 replacement cup. Spent $110. Both 32 and 42 oz cup, extra liners, and a FF516 tip. The FF tips are great even for large wall painting. Same advantages. Lower pressure, lower overspray, better pattern overlap.



Do the LPFF tips work in big sprayers as well as the cordless sprayer? I've got a job coming up that I'm gonna have to get the titan 44oi out for & was going to try the LPFF tips to help keep down overspray.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

pinwheel said:


> Do the LPFF tips work in big sprayers as well as the cordless sprayer? I've got a job coming up that I'm gonna have to get the titan 44oi out for & was going to try the LPFF tips to help keep down overspray.


Yes. You need the proper tip guard though.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> Yes. You need the proper tip guard though.


Should be able to use the tip guard from the graco cordless, right?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

pinwheel said:


> Should be able to use the tip guard from the graco cordless, right?


If it fits your gun, I’m not familiar with Titan stuff.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> If it fits your gun, I’m not familiar with Titan stuff.


I've interchanged titan & graco tip guards in the past. I'll check to see if it fits.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> I've interchanged titan & graco tip guards in the past. I'll check to see if it fits.


As long as it fits the gun you’re good. 

If not, Titan has FFLP tips now;

https://www.titantool.com/products/accessory-detail/synergy-fine-finishing-tip/

Make sure you use the seal that comes with the FFLP tip, that’s where the magic starts. The normal seal defeats the purpose of the FFLP tip.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> As long as it fits the gun you’re good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All I know is the orange ones fit the cordless.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> All I know is the orange ones fit the cordless.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Orange what Mike?

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> Orange what Mike?
> 
> Tom


Tip guard, Orange is the standard graco tip guard. If the standard fits his titan the blue fflp guard should as well.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

They are color coded. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The older Graco cordless didn't accept the orange guard iirc. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

All of them I have seen are blue for the hand held. They're blue on the Graco website.

I have orange tip guards, they accept the flat tips, no cross hole for the RAC type tips. 

http://www.graco.com/us/en/products/contractor/ultra-cordless-airless-handheld.html

Tom


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> All of them I have seen are blue for the hand held. They're blue on the Graco website.
> 
> I have orange tip guards, they accept the flat tips, no cross hole for the RAC type tips.
> 
> ...




The Orange guards fit the newer cordless. They didn't the older ones. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Graco sent us an entire new gun! Great customer service. I was ok with and just expecting a replacement pump.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> All of them I have seen are blue for the hand held. They're blue on the Graco website.
> 
> I have orange tip guards, they accept the flat tips, no cross hole for the RAC type tips.
> 
> ...


The orange guards accept the RAC4 and RAC5 tips, not the fflp or RACX. 

The orange tip guards should fit anything that accepts the blue guards.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Makes the gun more useful. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> The orange guards accept the RAC4 and RAC5 tips, not the fflp or RACX.
> 
> The orange tip guards should fit anything that accepts the blue guards.




And the blue guards accept the FF tips. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I would buy it again for sure. I use it just for latex. I have a big shop and air for spraying lacquer based products. 

The pump is a user replaceable item. So when the pump goes just swap in a new one. Otherwise it's a battery and a motor. Pretty low chance those give out.


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks! I have 27 doors (5 bi-fold closets & 7 interior doors) to paint and was cringing at doing them by hand. 

I was thinking about just doing the corded version since I'm all Makita and would probably use it a few times per year.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Mr_Stop said:


> So what's the final verdict on the Graco handheld units for small jobs (e.g. doors, small runs of trim, etc)? For those of you who have purchased, would you do again, or would you just go for a smaller stand airless sprayer (e.g Graco Magnum ProX)?


From an "I'm not a painter" but I've done some things...

I would definitely buy this little Graco again. The battery option worked best for me. A corded/hosed sprayer would have been a huge pain.

I painted a kitchen of door and drawer fronts, a half a dozen or so doors, and a bunch of steel to make a border for some planters.

There are pics somewhere around here of the border. 

The finish lay down of this sprayer is very nice. You won't regret it. Smooth as silk...


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Mr_Stop said:


> Thanks! I have 27 doors (5 bi-fold closets & 7 interior doors) to paint and was cringing at doing them by hand.
> 
> I was thinking about just doing the corded version since I'm all Makita and would probably use it a few times per year.


Go with the cordless.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr_Stop said:


> Thanks! I have 27 doors (5 bi-fold closets & 7 interior doors) to paint and was cringing at doing them by hand.
> 
> I was thinking about just doing the corded version since I'm all Makita and would probably use it a few times per year.


 For that amount I would go regular airless all day long. If that's a rare amount of spraying for you then rent an airless rig for that job.

It is going to suck to fill the cup on the cordless for that much spraying. For a couple door it is fine but you need something bigger for that. 

Per Graco the cordless pump lifespan is good for about 50 gallons give or take.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Mr_Stop said:


> Thanks! I have 27 doors (5 bi-fold closets & 7 interior doors) to paint and was cringing at doing them by hand.
> 
> I was thinking about just doing the corded version since I'm all Makita and would probably use it a few times per year.


dont worry the yellow color is gone pretty fast once some paint gets on it. :laughing:


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

A little off topic
BUT here goes,
What paint do you guys use in your cordless,
are you running it straight, thinning it or using an additive.
Did you find one brand or line in that specific brand was your friend.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

oil-base primers and latex paint.

Some thick oil primers need thinning but have to follow directions on the primer this also helps it penetrate. 

Mineral spirits to clean and flush with water. and blue pump primer ever time stored. 
paint is left in it over night if using next day.


----------



## Wile E Coyote (Aug 8, 2012)

As far as the sprayer's capabilities, it will get the job done well. 

I got the graco/dewalt when you could trade in a true coat for it. The true coat's performance left a lot to be desired and mine basically went unused after three or four jobs with it. So, although I was disappointed with the true coat, the graco/dewalt seemed like a big improvement, which performance wise, it is.

However, I find the handhelds' cup sizes to be too limiting for just about any job. And stopping to refill is really annoying to me.

The only advantage the handhelds offered over an airless rig for me was the size and weight during transport.

Cleaning the airless is easier for me since all I do is sit on a bucket moving the intake/prime tubes around while it circulates water. I got a bit more messy cleaning the cups/liners/top lid part of the hand held and then repriming it to run water/pump armor through it. I don't really think cleaning one or the other takes noticeably more time.

So I gave the graco/dewalt to a friend after it sat unused for quite awhile. If jobsite power is lacking, hose management is a pain because of tight quarters, or transportation size/weight is an issue, then the handheld would solve those issues and will lay the paint on nicely.

Anything beyond that, I'd recommend bumping up the budget a bit and finding an airless to fill your needs.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> For that amount I would go regular airless all day long. If that's a rare amount of spraying for you then rent an airless rig for that job.
> 
> It is going to suck to fill the cup on the cordless for that much spraying. For a couple door it is fine but you need something bigger for that.
> 
> Per Graco the cordless pump lifespan is good for about 50 gallons give or take.



You & me both, that's a lot of sq ft to do with this little sprayer. My wife loves the graco/dewalt for small paint jobs & if this one quit tomorrow, she'd have me ordering her another one.:whistling


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

overanalyze said:


> For that amount I would go regular airless all day long. If that's a rare amount of spraying for you then rent an airless rig for that job.
> 
> It is going to suck to fill the cup on the cordless for that much spraying. For a couple door it is fine but you need something bigger for that.
> 
> Per Graco the cordless pump lifespan is good for about 50 gallons give or take.





Wile E Coyote said:


> As far as the sprayer's capabilities, it will get the job done well.
> 
> However, I find the handhelds' cup sizes to be too limiting for just about any job. And stopping to refill is really annoying to me.
> 
> ...


You make a good point about the number of doors, although I don't have the space to paint them all at once. I would probably be refilling/priming the unit at least once or twice. I was also finding $400 (corded) to $500 (cordless) a bit large of a pill to swallow for a limited application geared towards small jobs.

After reconsideration, I'm thinking going the traditional airless route and adding a fine finish / low pressure tip might be best. I found a used Titan 440i locally for under $400. I also know a guy with a sprayer I could probably borrow.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The trick is to have 4 containers at the ready. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> The trick is to have 4 containers at the ready.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I've been meaning to buy some extra ones. I was not sure if the 42oz cups fit. I can get them for about 25 a pop with 1 liner and a top cap for $25. 

https://www.jnequipment.com/shop/br...co-ultra-handheld-flexliner-48-oz-cup-system/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> The trick is to have 4 containers at the ready.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Good tip. Keeps the innard parts from drying out from the heat generated (down time while getting more paint). This is both true in hand held airless and rig airlesses. Keep a wet edge (so to speak). Not doing so is probably the leading cause of airless sprayers not getting pressurized.

A paint company around me sold a block primer, that I swear, it you kept the unit not priming (while moving drops, moving the unit, etc) for one minute, it froze up requiring a dismantle. Needless to say I never used that block primer again. It wouldn't have frozen up if I kept it priming while I moved drops/unit. Lesson definitely learned.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

any of you try the new flexvolt sprayer? haha just for pics. I wouldnt dare get paint on my new flexvolt batterys.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> any of you try the new flexvolt sprayer? haha just for pics. I wouldnt dare get paint on my new flexvolt batterys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The real small batteries work excellent for that thing. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

ya I think I get a gallon of paint on a 2ah battery. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

All the time.


Actually, never. 

But the FV battery looks funny on the orbital sander I just got.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The flexvolts make everything look small. Especially my assistant.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> The flexvolts make everything look small. Especially my assistant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cute kid. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

overanalyze said:


> Our Graco with Dewalt was just used to spray 2 cabinets in the shop. Great for a small job like that. Saves time for setup, spraying, and cleanup...doesn't get much more professional than that. Lets keep this thread alive...it is the best painting topic going!!




I hate to flip the script here.


I had to spray a pantry door and a drawer front after filling the exposed MDF with putty and sanding it.

I was planning on using the hotly debated sprayer that is the topic of this thread.

Drats! It wouldn’t prime!

Ended up using the 390 (I know, a wannabe unit fit for HO’s and the DIY crowd)

It worked well enough with two whips connecting the pump to the gun. 


Let’s go for 300....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

cedarboarder said:


> peal and stick tile back splash ain't cheap either. Spend more for less.
> 
> I bet that roller ain't half bad for the right job. Back roll and spray with one motion.


It works very well when you’re alone on a job you want to spray and back roll.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> I hate to flip the script here.
> 
> 
> I had to spray a pantry door and a drawer front after filling the exposed MDF with putty and sanding it.
> ...


Definitely seems like the pumps aren't built for as long a life as we would prefer. How many gallons have you sprayed with it?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

overanalyze said:


> Definitely seems like the pumps aren't built for as long a life as we would prefer. How many gallons have you sprayed with it?




20?


Not a lot.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> 20?
> 
> 
> Not a lot.
> ...


That's about when mine went. I was told 40-50 was the life expectancy...seems like 20-25 is more the norm....I do hope either the quality improves or the pump cost comes down drastically.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Didn’t they send you a new pump?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> Didn’t they send you a new pump?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes...but probably not text time. I hope they get it figured out why they appear to be crapping out early...


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I was hesitant to get it after having the true shot or whatever it was that lasted a bit over a year.that was a true disappointment.

I did buy the true coat variable speed corded version from HD (gasp!) to spray the doors, but couldn’t get myself to do it after seeing the plastic tips. I returned it unused. The 390 worked fine.

Speaking of HO quality tools available at HD, I’ve also used the power roller that you hook up to a pump. It helped me roll a house full of ceilings without dipping in a pan a single time. It made a miserable job easier, faster, and cleaner. If purists and pros brush or roll a ceiling, I’ll gladly wear the moniker of novice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've tried power rollers, I find them too limited. Maybe they're better now, but I could dip and roll faster, the pump couldn't keep up.

Also, I like to use the largest practical roller, and maybe a second one to get into tighter areas.

Limited choice of roller covers was also an issue for me.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I've tried power rollers, I find them too limited. Maybe they're better now, but I could dip and roll faster, the pump couldn't keep up.
> 
> Also, I like to use the largest practical roller, and maybe a second one to get into tighter areas.
> 
> Limited choice of roller covers was also an issue for me.


The Jet Roller comes in 9 or 18, frame takes whatever sleeve you want. My largest pump is up to 1 gallon a minute. Pretty sure it could keep up with you.

Most times I go with a 5, screen, 9 and adjustable pole. 

Tom


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I have worked mine like a work horse. 
50 gallons now.

Sent from my Made In Korea Phone using Tapatalk


----------

